# Que animal é este?



## Skizzo (27 Jun 2015 às 14:28)

https://video-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=9b6d1a36be5352186159dd711f0ab9df&oe=558EC51F

Foi visto na zona de Mértola. Já foi descartado lince, sacarrabos, gato bravo e gineta. Que mais poderá ser?


----------



## JTavares (27 Jun 2015 às 16:48)

Como não dá para ver o video diria que é uma doninha?


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jun 2015 às 21:52)

Tens de fazer login no face


----------



## JTavares (27 Jun 2015 às 22:57)

Nem assim: 
*Sorry, something went wrong.*
We're working on it and we'll get it fixed as soon as we can.


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jun 2015 às 16:09)

Vai à página do projecto Lynx Iberico


----------

